# gaggia classic steaming from the grouphead



## Rangers (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought a second hand Gaggia machine recently and I have used it on only a limited number of times due to being away with work, however on Monday I noticed the machine was steaming from the group head. Since then this problem has increased to the point that when selecting the steam button, all of the steam is coming from the group head. I have tried to mitigate this by releasing the pressure (opening the steam wand), however as soon as the steam wand is close and the steam starts to build it all flows from the group head.

I have also noticed that after pulling a shot a lot of water remains above the ground coffee and it is more difficult to pull a shot consistently.

I have removed the shower cap and dispersion plate to ensure no blockage (both were clean) and I have done some limited goggle searches "gaggia classic steaming from the grouphead". There appears to be limited information out there on this but I did note a forum that mentioned the brew thermostat could be faulty or the steam switch could be (electrically) stuck in the wrong position.

Has anyone out there experienced this? And can anyone provide some needed help?

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It maybe the solinoid stuck open. Have a read of this.

http://www.stevenheaton.co.uk/blog_coffee/?p=218


----------



## Rangers (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Seeq, I'll take a look and let you know how I get on.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost certainly a stuck or slight blockage in solenoid. Follow the link on my site faq regarding solenoid issues. It lin


----------

